
Sex Is Sex. But Money Is Money - haunter
https://medium.com/matter/sex-is-sex-but-money-is-money-e7c10091713f
======
a0-prw
That was a very interesting, informative story. Hardnosed, unromantic and
ended on a slightly tragic note.

